# Swift, Swallow or Martin?



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

This little bedraggled fella and his/her mate have been sheltering from a thunderstorm on our balcony this afternoon.



















What is he? And we're in Spain if that helps


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, it's a swallow. Swifts are darker in colour, have no feet to speak of, and the tail has only a very small fork. House martins are smaller, not quite so bluey in colour, and also only have a very small fork. HTH
saluti,
eddied


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I would definitely say swallow - the red chin area is diagnostic.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

What a wonderful photo :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be a Swift.......the wheels have fallen off!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I would also say Swallow due to the reddish bits around the face.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Bookmark this it often comes in handy
http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdidentifier/index.aspx

It identifies it as a Swallow as well.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

It is a Swallow. Each year the Swallows arrive and nest underneath our house in the barn. Before we renovated the house they used to nest in what is now the kitchen. When the eggs hatch and the babies do their first flight they sit on our gazebo on the balcony waiting to be fed, sometimes they fly into the kitchen and sit on the mantlepiece.


----------

